# get paid to hunt and fish



## pronghorn (Jul 16, 2003)

How cool.....Amway for hunters!


----------



## Ebutler79 (Jan 23, 2004)

*Sad Deal*

this offer Looks like another Pyramid scheme to me



EB


----------



## huntfish25 (May 29, 2004)

I don’t know if it a pyramid or not but I do know it’s a good group. They pay you for your pictures and videos and everything in there magazine, TV show, and DVD is from members not from some superstars that is paying $10000 to hunt deer. I know I sit every Saturday and Sunday watch the outdoor channel wishing I could do that for a living and maybe I can with hunt n’ biz. I am going to take pictures and video anyway what not make a few bucks off of it. We all send our pictures to the magazine hoping to get our pictures in it; why not get paid to do so. We all read stories and said I could do that now you can. We all buy stuff from bass pro, cabalas, or Wal Mart why not buys it from you self and sale stuff to your friend. If you don’t make a dime off this program you still can write it off your taxes, how many of you can write off a guided hunt to Maine to hunt bear? I will this year and yes I will film it and yes I will summit it and if I make dollar great I plan a trip next year if not so what I was going any way I will write it off. So if you don’t want to make money that is your problem don’t knock the people who are trying to make a dollar.


----------



## Hollowpoint (Jul 10, 2003)

pronghorn said:


> *How cool.....Amway for hunters! *


Exactly....................but I know some folks in Utah that got RICH off of Amway too.


----------



## huntfish25 (May 29, 2004)

deose anybody knows who sold the most women perfum? it was not wal mart, it was not kmart, it was not sears, it was avon*avon* 
yes avon!!! how many stores do they have? none!!!
they have women who are there stories and they sale they stuff.
guest what they are a pyermind scem!
alot of women makes alot of money and many dont it depends on how hard you work. 
if you work hard you will make money nothing cames free


----------



## NMhunter (Jun 25, 2003)

pronghorn said:


> *How cool.....Amway for hunters! *




LMAO, my thought exactly!


----------

